# Redwood Burl



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Gold 10mm Gentleman

Lazer engraved, black fill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That came out really nice Bill. I see you got your tent back.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

But that's not my name 

That is some fine work!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Pen Bill!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular pen, Bill.. Lemme pick yore brain on the engraving. I gotta find someone who will engrave the pens I'm making for the Good Ol Boys Vets Hunt... Anybody got any suggestions on who can do a nice job on engraving on cartridges for a reasonable price ??..The place I used last year didn't do too good a job, I thought...even though nobody said so but me.... Any help appreciated.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Place I used was wiped out by Ike. I went by there place one day last week. Out of business.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Spectacular pen, Bill.. Lemme pick yore brain on the engraving. I gotta find someone who will engrave the pens I'm making for the Good Ol Boys Vets Hunt... Anybody got any suggestions on who can do a nice job on engraving on cartridges for a reasonable price ??..The place I used last year didn't do too good a job, I thought...even though nobody said so but me.... Any help appreciated.....


http://www.lazerlinez.com/

They do wonderful work, also members of IAP. Best prices on engraving hands down. They can do it all, need some scroll work, no problem they will hook up the rollers and knock the job out. If what I have is not a rush, then my items go there.

If I have a rush job and it's a simple lettering, then my local Crown Trophy gets my business. They do good work. They are very limited on what then can or will do. Zero scroll work, the lady told me that while they do have the rollers, no one knows how to use it and not willing to learn just for pens. Next time I see the owner, I'm going to bring it up.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is the old one I used, never had any complaints. I switched because I saw Lazerline on IAP and after looking at their work was impressed. Then the price just blew me away. Your not going to find anyone that will beat the price.
http://prostores2.carrierzone.com/servlet/kallenshaanwoodscom/StoreFront


----------

